

Intel's new processors have a remote kill switch (Anti-Theft 3.0) - bensummers
http://isc.sans.edu/diary.html?storyid=10111

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Significant discussion from an earlier submission of the same story, but from
a different source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2018351>

In fact, this submission is pointing to an article that's simply quoting the
story submitted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2020625>

